# Adding phosphate to my tank



## damondeionno (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know a safe and cost-effective way to add phosphate to my tank?

I am using a plant filter which seems to be a little bit too efficient and some of the plants are suffering.

Thanks


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know what a "plant filter" is, sorry. 
Does this filter take only phophates out of the water, or does it remove other stuff too?
I'd like to understand your filter and how it works.

Often phosphates can add to algae problems.
Maybe there are other macros and possibly micros lacking that is causing your plants to "suffer".


----------



## damondeionno (Dec 12, 2007)

alicem

This is the filter I have built

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=159205


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Fleet Enema mixture at your local drugstore contains usable phosphates for plants.

Fleet Discussion on Planted Tank

-Charlie


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I was going to suggest Fleet Enema, or it's generic equivalent. You can also find KH2PO4 for adding phosphate. It's got some potassium that is generally pretty good for plants as well.

There is plenty of discussion that disagrees with the idea phosphates cause algae, in fact there is some pretty convincing evidence that it can actually prevent algae when the amount is properly controlled and porportioned with nitrogen and potassium. I would be careful about adding phosphate and not adding nitrogen and potassium at the same time though. Plants can't use one without the others.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> There is plenty of discussion that disagrees with the idea phosphates cause algae, in fact there is some pretty convincing evidence that it can actually prevent algae when the amount is properly controlled and porportioned with nitrogen and potassium. I would be careful about adding phosphate and not adding nitrogen and potassium at the same time though. Plants can't use one without the others.


Interesting, thanks for that Kornphlake. 
I add potassium to my 90 gal. so I need to investigate what you've said about nitrogen and phosphate. :thumb:
Now I'll check out that filter link.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Facinating project, damondeionno. Thanks for the link.


----------

